# Oakmoss essential oil



## K Rex (Jan 25, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get this stuff for a reasonable price online?

K


----------



## carebear (Jan 25, 2011)

You won't find an EO - it's an absolute.

As for where - you got me.  I got it in bulk from Essential Oils University.

But be aware that there are limits to its use, especially in leave-on products.  You should be able to find the info on the IFRA web site.


----------



## Tynerion (Feb 1, 2011)

I ordered mine from Camden Grey and I must say, it is the most unique scent I have ever used.  Very sweet, musky and earthy.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a tiny bottle of oakmoss FO from soapsupplies.net.  Everyone loved it, but it is a little too expensive for me to buy again.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 16, 2011)

Some source materials have such a low yield that it literally takes tons of the stuff to squeeze out a few drops of EO.
Oakmoss, linden blossom, rose etc are good example of this sad state of affairs.


----------



## JonQ (Feb 22, 2018)

K Rex said:


> Anyone know where I can get this stuff for a reasonable price online?
> 
> K


https://www.ebay.com/usr/pleasuresoaps has Oakmoss Essential Oil. I think their prices are very fair. I got 40z for $38.50.


----------



## lsg (Feb 23, 2018)

It has been seven years since the last pos.  Many of the participants are not around any more.  Please check the date in the box to the left of the message before posting on an inactive thread.


----------

